# Hello from West Texas!



## Classical (Jul 31, 2015)

Greetings Brothers!

I'm really excited to be a new Mason and Entered Apprentice. I live out in far west Texas, in the Big Bend region and it takes me about 68 miles to get to my lodge in Ft. Stockton, but it has been SO worth it! My family has been involved in Masonry for at least six generations and I feel privileged to finally begin the journey myself.

I'm doing my memory work for the proficiency and I --hope-- to be ready in three weeks for FC.... 

Anyway, thanks for this great site and I look forward to learning more about our noble Craft and Texas Masonry in particular. I want to be active here and to help however I can, so it's nice to meet you all and read these interesting threads.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 31, 2015)

Welcome to the family once adopted brother.


----------



## Classical (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks! I'm working my brain cells like crazy!


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 2, 2015)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 7, 2015)

Welcome and enjoy your journey.


----------



## Erickson Ybarra (Aug 7, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## shadowwalker (Aug 11, 2015)

Welcome, Brother. Learn your work well, but also learn From your work. Masonry is a beautiful journey with many lessons to be learned. Enjoy the journey and help grow our Craft. You will be a better man because of it.


----------



## maqueswell (Aug 14, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## HumbleTXMason (Sep 1, 2015)

Welcome Brother!

I love the Big Bend area...

Enjoy the journey!


----------

